# Best fork for under $100.00



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking to upgrade my old Rock Shox Indy c. I do light weekend trail riding. rocks roots, small drops etc. Is there a decent front suspension fork out there for less than $100.00?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

No. You could get lucky on ebay or craigslist or rebuild your current shock for that price.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Afraid not...at that price, you are better off replacing it with a rigid fork, or ask the bike shop if an overhaul would be worthwhile.


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Under $100 budget will make it hard to find a decent used shock, let alone a new one. Your best bet fleaby or graigslist....but you never know what you'll be getting.

I had an Indy so I'm guessing you are looking for an 80mm travel for with canti bosses. You could fins a new Rockshox dart on ebay that would fit the bill, but most of the reviewers on this forum agree that they were junk and not worth the money.

As far a rebuilding your Indy I don't believe that is an option. I am pretty sure they were an elastometer shock and when I took mine in for service before selling to a friends kid two separate shops told me they could not be rebuilt, just cleaned real good.

It''s a shame your budget wasn't higher, I have a practically brand new Rock Shok Duke XC that would work perfect for you and be a huge upgrade over the Indy.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

New elastomers can be found @ www.suspensionforkparts.net
Or to replace the elastomers with springs go to http://wings-suspension.de/index.html
Either one can be bought and delivered for under $50, and both these guys usually have some listed on ebay.
Also, don't know what size front tire your running but a large volume at low psi can make a huge difference.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marzocchi-Z2-At...Accessories&hash=item27b9bd458b#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marzocchi-Atom-...Accessories&hash=item3a64ae6fc0#ht_600wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manitou-R7-80mm...Accessories&hash=item2c5bbea3e2#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54582

This will fit your budget, and to be honest I think they have gotten an unjustified bad reputation.
It is a 120$ fork, and as such should not be compared to top of the line forks.
For your needs, this will be quite an upgrade compared to your old Indy c, and in spite of the lack of external adjustments, it is actually adjustable, it just takes that you open it up and add spacers/swap springs. The damper unit can also be fine tuned, if you feel like spending the time to do so.

Magura


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Deleted: Bad advice because I had models mixed up...


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

theMeat said:


> New elastomers can be found @ www.suspensionforkparts.net
> Or to replace the elastomers with springs go to http://wings-suspension.de/index.html
> Either one can be bought and delivered for under $50, and both these guys usually have some listed on ebay.
> Also, don't know what size front tire your running but a large volume at low psi can make a huge difference.


One of the big problems with the Indy was they they would develop play, meaning the bushings were shot. Unfortunately no one makes replacement bushing for the Indy bushing


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr.Magura said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54582
> 
> This will fit your budget, and to be honest I think they have gotten an unjustified bad reputation.
> It is a 120$ fork, and as such should not be compared to top of the line forks.
> ...


The Dart 1 HAS NO DAMPER...the leg is empty. Besides you can get a Dart 2 with rebound damping for under $100 but it's still not near as good as the used forks I gave links to.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I do see nos bushing show up on ebay from time to time but I hear ya.


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

theMeat said:


> I do see nos bushing show up on ebay from time to time but I hear ya.


I humbly stand corrected, guess I wasn't looking hard enough. :blush:

For the time and effort he could pick up that NOS Judy TT (the last and best of the Judy series) for about the same price and there are Judy parts readily available and hippitechsuspension will not only tune but rebuild them when the time comes.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

fireroad said:


> I humbly stand corrected, guess I wasn't looking hard enough. :blush:
> 
> For the time and effort he could pick up that NOS Judy TT (the last and best of the Judy series) for about the same price and there are Judy parts readily available and hippitechsuspension will not only tune but rebuild them when the time comes.


The TT is an undamped fork with non-serviceable bushings...and frankly the 1999-2001 Hydracoil series was the best of the Judy series.


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> The TT is an undamped fork with non-serviceable bushings...and frankly the 1999-2001 Hydracoil series was the best of the Judy series.


Thanks for the correction, I got my models mixed up. Man, I'm full of bad info today.....:idea:


----------



## dr.mediocre (Sep 22, 2006)

Dart2 for $79.00

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...RockShox-Dart-2-Fork-Post-Black-80mm-2010.htm


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ya, but he did say a decent fork


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

The Dart 3 isn't bad

You didn't say if you have disc or v-brakes?


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hands-down, I'd recommend a *Suntour XCR-LO*. Way, way better than the flexy Dart 3 and it's crude TurnKey damping. I have a Dart 3 29er now in a closet (replaced by a M-29 air fork) and two XCR-LO forks on 26er HT's that I think are impressive for the money (well under $100).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> ...replacing it with a rigid fork...


^^this :lol: Check around..you can get a rigid fork for pretty good prices. I won't ride front squish again (unless I buy a fs). I got a rigid fork for $9 from Soul Cycles. Don't think they have that clearance sale going on anymore but check around and you'll find something.


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, guys. I've decided to go new and get either the Rock Shox Dart 2 or the Suntour XCR-LO. So if these 2 forks were in a fist fight which one would come out on top?
p.s
I have a 1997 Specialized RockHopper A1. V-Brakes. Will the threaded stearer work with my bike?
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Specialized&Model=Rockhopper A1 FS&Type=bike


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

morningmist said:


> Ok, guys. I've decided to go new and get either the Rock Shox Dart 2 or the Suntour XCR-LO. So if these 2 forks were in a fist fight which one would come out on top?
> p.s
> I have a 1997 Specialized RockHopper A1. V-Brakes. Will the threaded stearer work with my bike?
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Specialized&Model=Rockhopper A1 FS&Type=bike


You need 1 1/8" threadless:thumbsup:


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

check your PM

i sent you some info on a susp. fork that might work for ya


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Sasquatch, those white hubs (and that white stem) ruin your look. Just sayin' ...


----------



## jjbod1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I seriously do not understand why people criticize the DARTs. Yes they are low end forks, but they are cheap, and do the job, they are ment to do. Several years back, I had a Dart 1 on a hardtail Fisher. At that time, my fat @ss was over 250 lbs, that fork served me well and never gave out in the close to 2 years I used it. Granted, I am now on a full squish bike, and also sport a Reba, but to this day, I still see no problems with the Dart forks. I know many who still use them, beat the living crap out of them, and they keep working. If you do not got alot of $$$$ to spend right now, a dart will work for the time being, until you can splurge for a nicer unit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Basser (Mar 31, 2011)

Both Dart 2-3 and XCR RL are good for their price! In reviews some likes more Dart's others XCR. Personnally i will recommend to you the XCR-RL! For 2 reasons: they 2250g, dart 2 is 2485g and plus 2011 model comes with remote lock, wich is cool! Here is the cheapest i could find on ebay 97,99$ + 18,95$ shipping cost to U.S.A Link: XCR-RL on Ebay


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Basser said:


> Both Dart 2-3 and XCR RL are good for their price! In reviews some likes more Dart's others XCR. Personnally i will recommend to you the XCR-RL! For 2 reasons: they 2250g, dart 2 is 2485g and plus 2011 model comes with remote lock, wich is cool! Here is the cheapest i could find on ebay 97,99$ + 18,95$ shipping cost to U.S.A Link: XCR-RL on Ebay


The Dart 2 is an option, but the Dart 3 and XCR-RL (both 100mm) are not if he wants to maintain proper geometry as his Indy is an 80mm fork.

With the Suntour don't forget to add the import tax if you buy directly from an ebayer in China.

I still second mtnbiker72's recommendation on going with a higher quality used fork.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I picked up a Manitou R7 when I killed the stock fork on my Hardrock.

I'm very happy with it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've been using a dart 3. It's not terrible I guess but it's rather heavy and I'd probably prefer a rigid that is 3 pounds lighter. I've been eyeing the R7 lately seems like a sweet fork (more than $100 though). I have seen some dart 3's for around $130.


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

Just bought a used Manitou R7 for 100.00. Got it from e-bay, it looks a little beat up, but the poster said it works fine. Did I do ok or get ripped?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If it is working and the stanchions aren't damaged, then it's a good deal.


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

morningmist said:


> Just bought a used Manitou R7 for 100.00. Got it from e-bay, it looks a little beat up, but the poster said it works fine. Did I do ok or get ripped?


Looks can be deceiving, especially depending on where you ride. A ten year old fork that spend all it's time in the desert can look brand new while a brand new fork can look ten years old after one ride on a brushy east cost trail.

The R7 is a nice fork, almost bought one myself. You should also contact the seller to find out the last time it was serviced, if it was ever rebuilt, etc.

If you have an LBS you trust and is reasonably priced you can have them give it a once over and do a basic service on it pretty cheap. Or, if you are so inclined, you can try it yourself...

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/r7_platinum1c.pdf

and the kit you need...

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id43.html


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE LINKS!!!!!!
If it need one I'm going to try and give it a rebuild.


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

I got the Manitou R7 its a great fork, but I made a stupid mistake and the steerer tube is too short, its 209mm. I'm posting it on the bay if anyone's interested. If it fits your bike it would make an excellent upgrade fork for someone.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

209mm is fairly long for a steer tube. Will it not fit at all or will it work if you leave out a few stem spacers? You could run handlebars with more rise if it's the latter.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't imagine a bike in which came with an Indy C that an over 8'' steerer tube wouldn't work on. Is it really shorter than your old fork?


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

Its almost an inch shorter. I could leave out some spacers and I think it might make it, but I don't want to loose that inch. I'm 6'7" tall and I have the seat up so high that I'm already bent way over even with a riser stem and bar.


----------

